# Why reptiles?



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 30, 2012)

I just got to thinking..

I have loved animals all my life. Dogs, birds, fish, you name it... except reptiles. They never seemed all too interesting to me. 

That was, until I happened to come across a half dead baby leopard gecko. Of course, of all reptiles, I really disliked the leopard gecko, the fat tail thing creeped me out. So here I was with this stupid gecko, that I felt compelled to save even though I pretty much hated the thing... I even tried to rehome him ten different times and then dropped out before it got too far because I realized I was pushing off a sickly, probably dying animal into the hands of some unknowing stranger... then he got better, and didn't die... but of course that was after he grew on me and it became utterly impossible for me to give up my baby.

And now, here I am, a tortoise, two frogs, and I still have that silly gecko. If it wasn't for my mother and her house rules I would probably have a few more rescued lizards and probably a couple other tortoises...

I still haven't been able to figure it out. What is so appealing about reptiles? They usually hate you and don't want your attention anymore than putting food in their enclosure, take a ton of work, and even more money. At least with dogs and cats they love you back.


----------



## wellington (Oct 30, 2012)

They are different, unique, and most people don't like them and that makes them even more irresistible. I have liked them for as long as I can remember. Used to catch any of them as a kid, I would let them go, after I played with them.


----------



## poison (Oct 30, 2012)

ive always had reptiles at least one in the house but what got me really into reptiles is when i went to a local pet store and saw my first mexican black king snake from there on i started researching and found all these different types of herps that i had to have lol.


----------



## Nerdling (Oct 30, 2012)

I think they're beautiful, like living art. I love to watch them move, and eat, and watch me! I think the biggest allure is that they speak a different language than that of mammals. Many mammals have similar ways of expressing affection, fear, etc, and sensing their environments (eyes, smell). Reptiles, on the other hand, have very different body language than mammals, and sense their environments in a totally unique way. It's fascinating!!


----------



## BodaTort1 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have had reptiles since I was a teenager when I got geckos, a lizard, turtle and an Iguana. I think I was drawn to them because nobody else in my family liked reptiles. I felt if I didn't take them in and love them maybe no one else would.
The same reason I only adopt adult Sullies with bad pyramiding and other issues today.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't like snakes or lizards especially but have always been drawn to tortoises. They remind me of dinosaurs and the idea that they have survived longer really intrigues me. I guess I would say I have respect for them.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 2, 2012)

The question should be why not?


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 16, 2012)

I think they are beautiful and interesting. And I get a lot of satisfaction out of recreating their habitats and giving them what they need. And I don't know. My box turtle and my leopard gecko don't hate me. Sometimes my blue tongued skink does and sometimes not. He's tempermental...lol.

I will say though, my first love will always be dogs though. No doubt. I don't know....I can't live without dogs or reptiles.


----------



## Laura (Nov 16, 2012)

for me its the Dinosaur thing with the tortoises.. i think...HA!


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Nov 16, 2012)

wellington said:


> They are different, unique, and most people don't like them and that makes them even more irresistible. I have liked them for as long as I can remember. Used to catch any of them as a kid, I would let them go, after I played with them.



Yep




Nerdling said:


> I think they're beautiful, like living art. I love to watch them move, and eat, and watch me! I think the biggest allure is that they speak a different language than that of mammals. Many mammals have similar ways of expressing affection, fear, etc, and sensing their environments (eyes, smell). Reptiles, on the other hand, have very different body language than mammals, and sense their environments in a totally unique way. It's fascinating!!



That, too.




mattgrizzlybear said:


> The question should be why not?



Ditto!


----------

